# Precooking duck breasts



## GeorgiePorgie (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi, Im having a dinnerparty and planning on serving 6 duck breasts. Can anyone advise if I can precook the breasts (searing the skin side down), refrigerate and finishing off in the oven later? If so, how long would you recommend in the oven, assuming the breasts are brought to room temperature


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

You can definitely do that. You can finish it 2 different ways.

8-10 mins, skin side down, in a 400°F oven. Or 15-20 mins, skin side up, in a 300°F oven.

You can go for less time if you like the duck more pink or if the breasts are particularly small.

Remember to start searing in a cold pan on medium heat for best result.


----------



## GeorgiePorgie (Sep 30, 2017)

Pat Pat said:


> You can definitely do that. You can finish it 2 different ways.
> 
> 8-10 mins, skin side down, in a 400°F oven. Or 15-20 mins, skin side up, in a 300°F oven.
> 
> ...


thanks so much my friend...I will go with your advice


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Breasts cook so fast I'd do it a la minute. Season, score fat, put skin down in cold pans--don't crowd. When you're getting ready, put over medium heat 8-10 minutes until very crisp. Flip and cook until just done, 3-5 minutes, and slice.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I agree with Chris, thay don't take long to cook, so why bother pre-cooking?


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

butzy said:


> I agree with Chris, they don't take long to cook, so why bother pre-cooking?


I think that when you're not a professional, a task as simple as frying an egg to order can seem daunting. I've taught several cooking classes and I found that a lot of home cooks get nervous when they have to cook something in a pan; whereas cooking something in the oven relaxes them a lot more.

Also, 'finishing' something is a lot more manageable than 'cooking' something when you have to host guests. That's why I always do large roasts or sous vide stuff when I have a dinner party.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

An extremely good point. I've also noticed that a great many cookbooks encourage home cooks not to do anything a la minute because of stress, mess, and sweat.


----------



## House_Of_Game (Oct 23, 2017)

A la minute is what makes cooking so exciting!!! The timing, the heat, the sizzle, the aromas, the smoke....the damn smoke...Seriously...I love it all


----------

